# Boer goat grooming questions



## HoosierShadow

So, my kids finally got a dryer and stand from a friend  We love it. She also gave them some other stuff she had from her show days <came from a friend of a friend>.

What do you use corn starch for?

What are basic things the kids can use on their goats when dryer to add shine, and build the hair to give it a fuller look? I can't help my kids learn if I don't know lol

Any tips for beginners? We don't want to use a bunch of tricks or anything like that, but just basic type of stuff.

Also one thing... They can't use anything in aerosol can's so anything recommended has to be good for a 'blow and go' show


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Well are you showing in ffa/4h or like registered shows and stuff?


----------



## HoosierShadow

This is for breeding goats. This is the first time they've had a dryer that they can use to help prep their goats for the shows. They are going to attend a couple of ABGA shows soon. 

I'm really curious about the corn starch lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Apparently you rub the cornstarch on their skin to prevent sunburn...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Not sure what the corn starch is used for....?? I know some people who use baby powder to fill in their goats coat or cover staining, but never heard of corn starch being used. 

We use Pink Oil for shine and some extra fluff on the hair.  It smells awesome too.  I tried Zoom Bloom and this green stuff that smells like mouth wash (can't remember what it is called! lol ) and neither of those worked at all for fluffing hair IMO. The green stuff did make them really shiny. 

PO is in a can though... so it sounds like that wouldn't work for your show.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I just looked to see what the green stuff was and it is "Sullivan's Hair Set". So it's not supposed to be a fluffing spray... just a hair set/training spray.  Or shine... Not sure why we even have it but somebody ordered it for one reason or another.


----------



## Jessica84

Crossroads Boers said:


> Not sure what the corn starch is used for....?? I know some people who use baby powder to fill in their goats coat or cover staining, but never heard of corn starch being used.
> 
> We use Pink Oil for shine and some extra fluff on the hair.  It smells awesome too.  I tried Zoom Bloom and this green stuff that smells like mouth wash (can't remember what it is called! lol ) and neither of those worked at all for fluffing hair IMO. The green stuff did make them really shiny.
> 
> PO is in a can though... so it sounds like that wouldn't work for your show.


I remember showing beef and people would pour actual mouth wash on the animals....if I remember right it did something to make them tense up and make them feel more muscular. But don't quote me 100% on that all I know is basically everyone but me did it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

We use this stuff called Kleen Sheen tht we use on our show cattle and normally you leave it overnight and wash it te next day and it gives alot of shine and it repels like dust and dirt so they stay cleaner. It comes in a gallon jug and u just pour iit into a squirt bottle with a certain amountof water. It works wonders.

Also there is this spray called revive and it does like the one above but it adds fluff and stimulates hair growth thats also for cows but i don't know why you couldn't use it for goats too.

Pink oil works the best for shine where you spray it on and blow the hair right before you go in the ring.

Tips: 

•Wash with a whitening shampoo

•Shave atleast 5 days before the show and touch up about the day or two before

•shaving a clean goat helps your clippers last longer than clipping a dirty goat

•Using pink oil and sandpaper you sand the horns and rub in the oil to make them smooth and shiney.

•Pink oil also works on hooves

•Baking soda ir bleach(on white hair) helps with bad stains

•after washing put the goats in a goat tube to keep them clean

Thats about all i can think of right off the bat.. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dani-1995

Pink oil hooves and horns. After you wash spray down with show sheen for horses, comb in and blow dry. Then before taking them in the ring you can spray with pink oil or show sheen then comb baby powder in, blow out and repeat. This will give it a fuller look. I always make sure to Pat them and make sure there are no white clouds lol. If their are blow out again


----------



## Dani-1995

There's other more $$$ products you can use but these about do it. Other than dawn with olay for washing, then conditioning with people stuff (I like extra moisture or extra body lol)


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much everyone! 

We love the Pink Oil! Smells great, and makes them look great, but... it comes in an aerosol can, and can't be used at the show 

I honestly need to go and look at the rules for the show, it's 'blow and go' so I have no idea what that would be limited to? no use of anything at all? even the sheen stuff? We have Satin sheen and like it, doesn't make them too shiny, probably average. 
One of the kids bucks doesn't like to put his tail up in the ring, we spray on the wintergreen alcohol to help, but not sure that is even allowed.

We do use the whitening shampoo, and Dawn 

I am definitely a lousy fitter lol so I do try to do a majority of clipping at least 5 days before a show, and touch up day before/day of.
I'll try to post some pics of the goats tomorrow


----------



## cheyennemar

For the tail put icy hot on it


----------



## RLM93

We use Olive Oil for human hair on the body and horns before going in the ring. We buy it in aerosol cans, but it can be bought in plastic bottles kind of like hairspray comes in.

Also if the bucks are in rut and little unruly we've been told to smear just a smidgen of Vicks Vapor Rub on their nose kind of keep them behaving a bit better when around other bucks.


----------



## chloes

Also if the bucks are in rut and little unruly we've been told to smear just a smidgen of Vicks Vapor Rub on their nose kind of keep them behaving a bit better when around other bucks.[/QUOTE]

lol, thats a good one I'll have to try it....


----------



## erikrarn

I need to get a stand! Has anyone seen plans for one? I could make the stand but the head peice for the grooming stands would be harder to make. Not sure how we could do it.


----------

